# Setting up equipment



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

I want to set up a large flatscreen and sound system, but I have no way to run wires to back surround speakers. I really don't have a place to put wireless speakers, or run power to them if I did. Is there a problem with using high end towers for front speakers and a high end center speaker? I know this is not optimal, but I want good sound and have no way to have back speakers.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

Welcome to the shack charlie 463:bigsmile: hope you enjoy it here!
Ya a 2.1 channel would work, you just wouldn't get surround. Alot of people use 2.1 channel for music and it would make a nice little theater:T but not the best.

If you don't mind me asking, why cant you wire the surrounds?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

Unless I'm reading this wrong, it sounds like he wants to know if 3.1 would work well. Yes, it can. While the surrounds can give some nice duck and cover sounds sometimes, most of the time, they don't do a lot.

I was going to start with 3.1 and then expand to surrounds later, if a good placement option is available.

Good wiring to the surround speakers involves in-wall, basement/craw space, or drop ceiling wiring.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

Oh sorry my bad 3.1:doh:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

If you set them to "off" or if the room equalization software doesn't detect them, modern receivers will disable the surround speakers and mix their sound into the front speakers so nothing should be lost.

You might still get the impression of surround sound, though, I'm not sure. ProLogic surround sound is encoded into stereo audio by having the surround audio recorded 180 degrees out-of-phase in the two channels. When the same sound is heard from two speakers with one of them 180 degrees out of phase with the other, you can't tell where the sound is coming from i.e. it seems to surround you. I don't know if the remix done by receivers is smart enough to do this.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

Wires for surrounds can be hidden in various ways. 

1) Flat speaker wire can be run under carpet effectively
2) Normal speaker wire can be tucked under baseboards or you can attach cable raceways to baseboards. Some raceways can be painted to match your walls or trim.
3) If you have access to the floor from below and it's not finished (ie: drywall ceiling) you can drill a hole behind your TV and run the wires to where the speakers are then drill a hole and run the wires up to them.
4) You can run wires up the wall and through crown molding or use a raceway at the ceiling level.

If all else fails 3.1 is better than stereo from your TV any day.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*



MatrixDweller said:


> Wires for surrounds can be hidden in various ways.
> 
> 1) Flat speaker wire can be run under carpet effectively
> 2) Normal speaker wire can be tucked under baseboards or you can attach cable raceways to baseboards. Some raceways can be painted to match your walls or trim.
> ...


Running speaker wire through the wall is many times troublesome (& not worth it IMO). Running them through the ceiling is another story, assuming you have an attic above you. I used [painted] raceways up the walls and went through the ceiling. This is a relatively low-labor job that results in a very acceptable look. I never notice the raceways once I painted them the color of my wall. They make relatively small raceways at Home Depot


----------



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

I don't consider using the surround speaker is because the room is wide open with a bay window on one side, and a dining room on the other where the surrounds would be. Also we have new laminate flooring and no power source for wireless speakers except on the outside walls. I would go to the trouble to run power and wiring under the laminate from under the house, but my wife insists on rearranging the rooms on a regular basis. We would have holes all over the floor. Yes I could get rid of her and wire it any way I like, but she would probably get the house. and send me nasty e-mails every day about where it is set up. Catch-22.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*



charlie463 said:


> I don't consider using the surround speaker is because the room is wide open with a bay window on one side, and a dining room on the other where the surrounds would be. Also we have new laminate flooring and no power source for wireless speakers except on the outside walls. I would go to the trouble to run power and wiring under the laminate from under the house, but my wife insists on rearranging the rooms on a regular basis. We would have holes all over the floor. Yes I could get rid of her and wire it any way I like, but she would probably get the house. and send me nasty e-mails every day about where it is set up. Catch-22.


 Maybe you could explain to her how important is to you to have your speakers in one location and things need to stay symmetrical, and that this is an important thing to you. Thats what i did and it went off without a hitch. Not all wives are as forgiveing though, i know cause i lose out on every other battle (or more). :hissyfit:


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*



charlie463 said:


> I don't consider using the surround speaker is because the room is wide open with a bay window on one side, and a dining room on the other where the surrounds would be. Also we have new laminate flooring and no power source for wireless speakers except on the outside walls. I would go to the trouble to run power and wiring under the laminate from under the house, but my wife insists on rearranging the rooms on a regular basis. We would have holes all over the floor. Yes I could get rid of her and wire it any way I like, but she would probably get the house. and send me nasty e-mails every day about where it is set up. Catch-22.


Hahahaha! You have a point there. Now this leads us to our next point which will undoubtedly lead to a foray of different opinions: 3.1 vs 2.1 vs 2.0 configurations. I will start us off by suggesting a 2.1 configuration since you won't be adding the surrounds. I had lived with a 3.1 setup for a LONG time before convincing my wife to let me add surrounds. I found myself setting my AVR to stereo even for movies because the dialog was louder, clearer & more dispersed (which obviously may have been a limitation of my center channel at the time) & music always sounded better that way. So bottom line is, if you want a simple way to dramatically increase the quality of sound you experience in your living room, here is the equipment I recommend you doing it with:

Stereo Receiver: Harman Kardon HK 3490 (you can actually have 2 subs with this receiver)
Speakers: PSB Image T5 or T6
Subwoofer: Velodyne Impact-10

Aside from performing incredibly well, the Harman Kardon looks incredible!! I have personally had experience with each of these products, the most recent being the PSB Image speakers. Charlie, I don't usually get emotional about inanimate objects but the Image series speakers got me pretty close.:crying:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

Toby hit the topic I was going to jump on -- I would go with a better 2.1 system than a 3.1 system.

Depending on what you budget is, there are a whole slew of speakers/systems we could recommend.

My go to system right now for a modest budget would be

Usher S-520's
SVS Sub
Onkyo receiver


----------



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

I have fallen in love with the Klipsch RF82 front speakers, but there doesn't seem to be much info out there about 2+1. Would I be better off going with a good Klipsch center so I can at least find the other info I need?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: stupid question, but I have to know*

The center channel is going to do most of the work during movies so you'll want a good one that matches. It's always better to match the front three speakers. Another RF82 would be the best match, although impractical due to its height. An RC62 or RC64 would do the job nicely. If the speakers match you will not hear tonal differences from the center compared to the fronts.


----------

